# snug tuck pillow out of business? Alternative?



## cww (Jun 1, 2010)

I ordered a snug tuck pillow a bit over 3 weeks ago, and aside from an automated order acknowledgment, I haven't gotten any further communication - no shipping notification, the product has not arrived, and no response to my phone or email inquiries over the last week. My due date is Monday, and I was really hoping to have this pillow before our daughter arrives so that she can sleep in bed with us.

Does anyone know what is going on with the snug tuck company? Have they gone out of business? Is there an alternative product out there that I could get quickly?


----------



## dancingnancy97 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's a bummer. I was just looking at their website. I actually came on here to research the Humanity Family Bed. Everything I've seen from people who actually have it, say it's fantastic but I'm not sure I can get past the $200 price tag. With ds1, we just used a bed rail we bought at Target. It always worked for us and doesn't take up the extra precious space we're going to need in a queen size bed being shared by two adults, a toddler, and a newborn! All that to say, it looks like we'll be sticking with the same set up. It might be a good, cheap option to use while waiting to hear about the Snug Tuck. Hope this helps!


----------



## cww (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, dancingnancy. I hope you also found your solution. I hadn't thought about the rails, since none of them are officially approved for newborns that I can find (I think b/c of worries that the baby could be trapped between a gap in the mattress and the rail?), but I ended up ordering one from Amazon as a backup that looks like it would fit snugly against the mattress, and then I also ordered some of those small foam wedge bumpers, which I figured I could put up against the rail and the headboard, to be sure that there are no gaps. It all seems so complicated, though! I wish someone would come up with something simple, that doesn't take up too much room in the bed and which is approved for newborn use.

I did look at the humanity family bed, but didn't think it would work for us, b/c it looks like it would just bunch up under you as you move in your sleep (which my husband and I do a lot) - I'd prefer something that could just go under our regular sheet...


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We have a snug tuck pillow and do love it. We also have these, which are cheaper and easier to travel with:

http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/infantcosleep.htm

If you don't want a plastic rail, this is an inexpensive alternative, and super customizable to whatever your needs may be!

Sorry to hear about STP.


----------



## eemacd (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I ordered a Snug Tuck Pillow about 2 weeks ago and ordered it with rush shipping. I called the company twice and emailed 2 or 3 times before I finally got a response from Jeanne. They were out of the foam bolsters that I needed so it took a few extra days, but I did receive my pillow a couple days ago. It looks great and we are putting it on the bed tonight. Looking forward to seeing how it works (we are co-sleeping with a 6 month old). I'd call the phone number and email. Follow-up is key. So far we like it.


----------



## rachelsnyder (Jan 13, 2011)

I really hope they aren't out of business....I ordered one a couple weeks ago and it did come off my credit card...just patiently waiting for its delivery!


----------



## cww (Jun 1, 2010)

We did finally get our pillow about a month after ordering it. However, it doesn't seem to work. When we tried to put it on the mattress, it would never tighten so that it was tightly flush against the mattress - between the underside of the pillow and the mattress, a baby could easily slip through. We tried tightening and loosening the pillow to try to fix this, but it never improved. So for now we are sticking with the rail with bolsters inside, since that is what has been working for us so far. If anyone has any tips about getting the snug tuck pillow to work, please do let us know - otherwise, we are going to return it, since it does not seem safe. (From the recommendations I had read, other people don't have this problem - the pillow should fit snugly against the mattress, and it should require a little bit of force to get your hand underneath it.)


----------



## skinnyginny80 (Mar 3, 2011)

We are having the same problem. What the heck???!!! We ordered ours on January 30th. It was charged to our credit card the very next day. It's March 2nd and it still isn't here. Now, our baby is quickly approaching AND we are moving in 10 days. I did get ONE email response when I inquired about it mid-February:

"Hi,

I apologize for the delayed shipping. We normally get them off in the time allotted. We have been swamped with orders since November due to some mom websites having some nice comments about the product. We also ran out of buckles and they were on backorder, so they took longer than normal to reach us. I will send the tracking # asap. Thank you for your patience.

Jeanne "

But I have yet to receive the tracking number or a response to the second email I sent recently or a response to the phone call I made today. $75 is a chunk of change so now what?? I may look into disputing it with my credit card company or something. This is NOT the service I expected at all when looking through their site. At the very least don't take my money if you can't fulfill an order in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skinnyginny80*
> 
> We are having the same problem. What the heck???!!! We ordered ours on January 30th. It was charged to our credit card the very next day. It's March 2nd and it still isn't here. Now, our baby is quickly approaching AND we are moving in 10 days. I did get ONE email response when I inquired about it mid-February:
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd try to get a refund and order a GoBedBug bumper set.


----------



## effulgent7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah! I have had the same problem- glad it was not just me. I ordered January 6 and it FINALLY showed up today out of the blue. I emailed her in early Feb. and she said the same thing about the buckles, but did not offer to tell me when it would be shipped or a tracking number or anything. I was actually about to email her and cancel.

We tried it on the bed tonight but can't get it tight enough- my whole arm can slip through underneath and DH is adamant that I send it back because it doesn't seem safe. It also flops over the side of the bed when you push it- according to the enclosed instructions, it is supposed to do that?? It just doesn't seem safe to me. I am pretty disappointed in the product.

While we were waiting for it to arrive, I picked up a bed rail at Target and liked it. I think we will return the snug tuck and use the $ to buy more bed rails- the website says you can return it within 30 days for a full refund of the original price.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

I ordered 2 STPs 2/18 and am having the same poor communication issues. Three weeks ago (a month after my order was placed), I got an e-mail about the backlog and the buckle issue, but she said she was finishing my order and shipping it that day. After a couple of e-mails as to why I hadn't received product or tracking info, she replied a week ago and said she would check on it and get tracking info ASAP. No further response... I'm also thinking about disputing the charge with my credit card company. My baby is due any day and I still have no idea if I'm ever getting a product or not, so I may need to make other arrangements quickly.... Sorry other people are dealing with this too. Definitely can't recommend this product even if it ends up being super awesome for us because of the horrible customer service...


----------



## Soogie (Feb 7, 2002)

I love the product but the customer service stinks, and wont recommend Snugtuck based on that. It took 7 weeks to receive my order. I contacted her 4 weeks after I placed the order and didn't get a response to my phone messages and emails. I called again a week later and informed her that I would be disputing the charge with my credit card company if I didn't receive communication within 48 hours. Finally, she emailed my and I was told a slew of excuses....buckles on backorder, ran out of fabric, flooding and limited Internet access...it took another 2weeks before I had my order in hand.


----------



## mom123456 (May 10, 2011)

beware of snug tuck! I ordered months ago and it has never arrived - I received one email back from "jeanne" and that's it - still no pillow. If you read internet reviews, this seems to be a common problem. I wish I had done more research on the company before ordering, because it seems like non-delivery is a common problem with them.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Update: I did eventually receive my order after threatening to dispute the charge with my credit card company. I understand Jeanne being overwhelmed, but she's got to get better at communicating. It took me about 2 months and at least half a dozen e-mails to get my order.


----------



## effulgent7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Have any of you returned a pillow and gotten a refund? I sent mine back in March and still no $ back. Jeanne keeps replying to my emails saying "you will get it in 1-2 days", nothing so far and this has been going on for months. I am hesitating to dispute the charge as a PP said, because dummy me did not get proof of shipping/delivery when I sent it back, so the only evidence I have is a series of emails with Jeanne promising to refund my money. I thought about reporting her to the BBB, but I don't think that will get me my money back, just warn others to stay away...


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Same problem here, I usually research these things but forgot to this time! I ordered on 9/19/11, credit card charged, and have attempted contact 3 times since 10/10. Thanks for the bed bumper link, going to check that out. DD doesn't tend to fall out of the bed like she used to but would still be nice to have something.

I'm an unemployed student and cannot afford to be out $95!


----------



## Keiline (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been waiting nearly 6 months for my already paid snug tuck pillow. I have not received any replies to my many emails to Jeanne as of yet. Because it is passed 90days the bank cannot do anything about my claim. This is due to federal standards that the federal government will not budge on. Currently there is a series of emails from other customers going back and forth that I am open to as Jeanne emailed us all without privacy, in Oct, to say our orders would be coming soon. Still nothing. The site is down now so they are not receiving more orders but it says it will be back up soon. I think its been like that for a month now. So I am stuck with a $125 purchace that I can't get my money back on and now my daughter doesn't need the pillow anymore.

My suggestion is to request a refund or cancel with the bank within 90 days. If you need something else then try magic bumpers, I heard they are great and they are only like $30. Hope that helps.


----------



## intrepidmother (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't buy from this woman! I ordered back in june and never received my order! Nor is she answering phone or responding to e-mail. I doubt I'll receive money back or my product.

I heard they're amazing, but definitely not worth this headache.

Also- if you haven't got your product and it has been awhile, make sure you cancel with the credit card before it's too late to get your money back.


----------



## SaraMK (Jan 4, 2012)

Same boat! Ordered in July, no pillow, no refund


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, I started a credit card dispute in October but there hasn't been a resolution yet. Apparently it takes a while. The thing is, if she is THAT behind on orders, then by the time she got the pillows to the purchaser, their baby would be that much older and less likely to even NEED it.


----------



## beatusbaca1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I, too, have been recently burned by Jeanne Barajas from Snug Tuck Pillow in Arcadia, CA. I ordered a pillow in September 2011 (and paid for it then too) and still have not received it. I have e-mailed her a dozen times, called her 5 times, all with no response. I would try to get your money back since you just ordered it recently. I am looking into having my bank get back the funds for me...not sure if I can still do that since it's been so long. I paid with a debit/credit card. I am extremely frustrated with this situation. I ordered a Snug Tuck Pillow from Jeanne about 3 years ago and had a great experience and absolutely LOVE the pillow. We had another child and we needed another one. Obviously, I had no qualms with re-ordering since I was so pleased with my first transaction. I have a bad feeling that my $72 is gone. Not sure what else I can do...any suggestions would be appreciated. Also, I don't have any alternatives to the Snug Tuck Pillow to suggest for you...sorry.


----------



## dcarroll118 (Jan 15, 2012)

We have one for sale right now on Craigslist if anyones interested. We are happy with it, but our daughter is old enough now she dosen't need it anymore. It's in perfect condition. We are in the Seattle area, so we'd have to ship it if you were not able to pick up. That would be an additional expense.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bab/2792116245.html


----------



## Lotus33 (Apr 18, 2010)

Me too! I ordered an XL one Sept.17th & haven't received at all, or any refund. She won't respond to e-mails or phone calls either. Except one time about 2 months ago & she said that the elastic was back-ordered, but that I should be getting it in a couple days. I was even going to order two at the time, but thought I'd wait to be sure of the sizing first! Maybe I could make one out of those over-sized pool noodles? Any one have any better ideas? If anyone finally receives their pillow please let us know.


----------



## Lotus33 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm interested in your snugtuck you put on craigslist & just contacted you dcarroll118. Is it still available?


----------



## countrycrow89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Does any of you have the phone number to get ahold of this lady at snugtuckpillow.com? I ordered two from her and have not recieved them. She will not respond to any of my emails. Help!!!


----------



## Lotus33 (Apr 18, 2010)

She doesn't seem to respond to phone calls much either, but her number is: 626-446-6293. I'm considering making my own. Let us know if you have any luck.


----------



## countrycrow89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im disappointed that I spent so much money on my two snugtuck pillows and probably will never receive them!! I called the phone number you gave me and she disconnected it!


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

For those who paid and didn't receive your pillows, open a dispute with your credit card company, even if it's been a while. I ordered mine in Sept. and opened the dispute in Nov/Dec and just got credited $95.

Maybe Jean went into this with good intentions, but IMO it is absolutely stealing if you cannot provide the product they paid for. She should be refunding people, not ignoring them.


----------



## mimi_75 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that other people are still having issues with this. I was burnt by her back in the fall and in the time it took to get my pillow (close to 12 weeks, if I recall correctly) my daughter managed to fall out of bed at least twice -- possibly three times. I never received an apology or a discount for the amount of time it took, only excuses about the suppliers for the bolster pillows (which could come from anywhere, really -- she was BSing me) and the fasteners (which I could buy at Michaels). I don't know what her story is, but it took my threatening twice to open a dispute with American Express before she said it had been shipped and then it still took three weeks to arrive.

Apparently she ships by pony express.

Sadly her product is excellent but she is not a trustworthy businessperson. I would like nothing more than for a large company with better resources to take on the mantle of building these cosleeping pillows because the reality is that the pillow has been a lifesaver for us, but I will never, ever do business with her again and I don't recommend that ANYONE do business with Jeanne Barajas of Snug Tuck pillow.

FYI, here is my original post on the issue. I urge all of you to tweet and post about this to all social media sites as well. http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1318429/snug-tuck-pillow-more-issues


----------



## mimi_75 (Feb 15, 2009)

BTW, there's no way the elastic was backordered. It's not special elastic at all. Of all the items she uses to make the pillows, the elastic is the least unique.


----------



## DevotedDaddy (Mar 18, 2013)

CWW, would you (or anyone else) be willing to sell your STP? Thanks!


----------

